# "My Precious"



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I just thought I would show off my Stepvan again now that it's complete. :whistling2:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks great!

Pictures of the inside set up please.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Fatpat said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Pictures of the inside set up please.


Coming soon.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

nice truck... did you ever git rid of your box van???


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea, a local new const. plumber bought it last month.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the logo on that bread truck....:thumbsup:

I notice it is also your avatar.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I like the logo on that bread truck....:thumbsup:
> 
> I notice it is also your avatar.


All the kids point to it while riding with mommy! :thumbup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nice clean looking truck!! if plumbing slows down you can deliver bagels or potato chips..LOL


----------



## FranLand (Jun 9, 2015)

Love it! We also have one of these - it's my fav.


----------

